

Introduction to OS/2 and Presentation Manager Programming - ranit8
http://www.lesbell.com.au/Home.nsf/web/Archive?OpenDocument

======
ranit8

      zipped here: http://hobbes.nmsu.edu/h-viewer.php?dir=/pub/os2/doc&file=OS290-v2_90-OS2WProgramming-rel1.zip

